
The Bobby Tables guide to SQL injection - apotheon
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/security/?p=2368
======
nopassrecover
This post is just:

A post of the xkcd comic (<http://xkcd.com/327/>)

A link to the actual meat of this article (<http://bobby-tables.com/>)

A few URLs (mostly unread by the author) that all show up on the first page of
a Google search for "SQL Injection"
([http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+SQL+injection&...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=+SQL+injection&aq=f&oq=&aqi=))

------
tptacek
Already discussed to death here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=823994>

(And note that there are significant caveats to this "guide".)

------
sp332
Don't you mean <http://bobby-tables.com/> ?

